# MLS Next League vs. Flex



## focomoso (Oct 10, 2022)

Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere, but what's the difference between the MLS Next League and Flex? Some of our games are "league" and some are "flex" and they have different standings for each, but I can't tell what the distinction means.


----------



## Dargle (Oct 10, 2022)

focomoso said:


> Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere, but what's the difference between the MLS Next League and Flex? Some of our games are "league" and some are "flex" and they have different standings for each, but I can't tell what the distinction means.


In U15 and U17, Flex has the MLS Academies integrated with the local teams in a combined bracket and league has the MLS Academies and MLS Next clubs in their own separate brackets.  In the other age groups, the composition of the leagues is the same regardless of whether it is flex or league.  In all age groups, if you win league, you automatically qualify for playoffs in late June/early July in Dallas.  If you finish high enough up in Flex (the number depends upon number of teams in your area etc, but it is basically most of the teams in the Southwest bracket except the bottom few) you get an invite to the MLS Next Flex event in Maryland in May where you enter group play and the winner of each of the four team groups also qualify for the MLS Next Playoffs in Dallas.  The rest of the teams that didn't make it out of Flex or League can go to Showcase in Dallas and there were definitely MLS Academy teams last year that didn't qualify either route and went straight to the Showcase.

Last year, Flex was the first half of the year and League was the second half of the year.  This year, they changed it so it is mixed throughout the year. I assume that's to make it easier for scheduling the MLS Academy teams so whole clubs can travel to the same place and play each other in Senior, MLS Next Pro, and MLS Next games, but it does have advantages for the system too.  Last year, a team could clinch a good bracket slot in November in Flex, lose a bunch of players between November and May and become quite mediocre, and reduce the competition in those brackets, which are supposed to have teams from the first quarter, second quarter, third quarter, and fourth quarter of their respective conferences.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 10, 2022)

Thanks, that makes some sense. 



Dargle said:


> In the other age groups, the composition of the leagues is the same regardless of whether it is flex or league.


Being in a non-U15/17 age group, this seems like it's a bit "ever engineered"...


----------



## RedDevilDad (Oct 11, 2022)

focomoso said:


> Thanks, that makes some sense.
> 
> 
> Being in a non-U15/17 age group, this seems like it's a bit "ever engineered"...


It's useful for the 15s and 17s because it allows the the MLS academies to schedule the games they care about (MLS teams home and away), then supplement with local teams to ensure enough games are played.  Meanwhile, those games for a non-MLS team against an MLS team don't count for/against them in their league efforts, essentially creating a level playing field amongst non-MLS teams and amongst MLS teams.  
For example, Murrieta/Ventura/SB/Whoever isn't penalized for losing to LAFC and LAG or Colorado isn't rewarded for having poor local opponents or LAFC/LAG penalized for having tougher local competition. One route to playoffs depends on you beating like-level/like-resource opponents.


----------

